# Baterias en paralelo o en serie ?



## mjnavapo (May 1, 2008)

Una duda...

Tenemos por ejemplo dos baterias de 6V 1000mAh

Si las ponemos en paralelo, seria como tener una unica bateria de 6V pero de 2000mAh no?
La tension es la misma, pero se suman los amperios, es asi verdad?

Pero si la ponemos en serie, seria 12V y 1000mAh o seria 12V y 2000mAh ?


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 1, 2008)

seria de 12v 1000 mA/h. Saludos


----------



## mjnavapo (May 1, 2008)

Ok, es lo que pensaba, pero no estaba del todo seguro.

Muchas gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

dejo aquí un dibujo de como conectar baterías en serie, paralelo, serie/paralelo y el resultado del voltaje e intensidad de acuerdo a la elección.
saludos.


----------



## Medicina2004 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hola. Bueno aca tengo otra duda basica entre las conexiones de baterias en serie y en paralelo.
Supongamos que tenemos tres baterias de 4.2v de 2,4Ah y que cada una de estas puede entregar 3A.
Si las conecto en serie tendria 4.2+4.2+4.2= 12,6V con una capacidad de 2.4Ah y esta configuracion entregaria un maximo de 3A....osea se comportaria como una sola bateria de 12,6V capaz de entregar 2,4Ah en una hora y podria dar una corriente maxima de tres amperes.

Si las conecto en paralelo seria asi: un voltaje total de 4,2V con una capacidad total de 7,2Ah...y aca viene mi duda cuanto amperaje puede entregar esta conexion? osea a esta configuracion hasta cuantos amperes se les puede pedir?...si les conecto un circuito que les demanda 9A, cada una de las baterias estaria entrgando 3A?...o esta configuracion tambien puede entragar un maximo de 3A? Osea la configuracion en paralelo se comportaria como una sola bateria de 4,2V...7.2Ah y podria entragar 9A?
Yo creo que si, se le podria pedir a la configuracion en paralelo 9A porque la potensia es siempre es la misma osea:
En serie P= 12,6Vx3A= 37,8W  
En paralelo P=4,2x9A=  37,8W
En todos lados en donde lei, hablan de que en paralelo se suman los Ah pero no dicen nada de amperaje total que puede sumistrar.
Alguien me podria aclarar esto? Esta bien lo que digo?
Muchas gracias
Alejandro


----------



## chclau (Mar 12, 2012)

Está bien lo que decís, justamente la conexión en paralelo se usa para eso, para aumentar la corriente que se puede entregar.


----------



## Agustinw (Mar 12, 2012)

pues yo tengo entendido que las baterias entregarian 2.4A/h osea que entregando 4.8A/h c/u se descargaria totalmente en 1/2 hora
si me equivoco corrijanme Saludos


----------



## Medicina2004 (Mar 12, 2012)

gracias ch clau!! 
Entonces a tres baterias en de estas en paralelo hasta 9A le puedo demandar?


----------



## miguelus (Mar 12, 2012)

No hay dos baterías iguales, por esta razón las baterías *nunca* se deben de poner en paralelo.

Sal U2


----------



## chclau (Mar 12, 2012)

En principio sí, les podrías sacar 9A, de todos modos, sería interesante saber de qué baterías estamos hablando. Si podés, poné un link al datasheet de la batería. Como precaución, al conectarlas en paralelo, tenés que ver que estén todas bien cargadas. Es preferible que sean las tres de la misma antigüedad, no pongas una nueva con otras usadas, ni una cargada con otra descargada.



miguelus, miles de bancos de baterías funcionando en todo el mundo, desde aplicaciones para paneles solares y autos eléctricos, hasta las laptops, no concuerdan con tu afirmación


----------



## powerful (Mar 12, 2012)

miguelus tendrías que visitar los bancos de baterías de las empresas de telefonía estan en serie-paralelo.
Lo que no deberías poner es en antiparalelo......................................................................SEúO.


----------



## Medicina2004 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hola, chclau... te entiendo las baterias tendrian que ser iguales y tener  el mismo voltaje, para que no circule corriente entre ellas.
Gracias por aclarar mi duda!!!! ya voy entendiendo mas!!!
Las baterias serian estas:
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/trustf...h-rechargeable-lithium-batteries-2-pack-20392
Estas baterias las tuve a una descarga de 3.5A y es lo que en otros foros dicen que se les puede pedir.

Mi duda era si se sumaba los tanto la capacidad de almacenar (mA/h) y tambien los A totales que se le podria pedir. Ya con tres bateriaa sacar 9A esta mas que bien o 8 para no exigir tanto esta muy bien!!
Gracias!!!!!!! y ya les mostrare cuando tenga armado algo!!!
Alejandro


----------



## chclau (Mar 13, 2012)

Fijate este link en que le hicieron pruebas a varias baterías, incluyendo las Trustfire

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?257543-LiIon-18650-battery-comparison

Es un poco desafortunado que se use Ah porque produce confusiones como te pasó a vos, si las ponés en serie las tensiones se suman pero los Ah no, si las pones en paralelo se suman las corrientes y los Ah pero obviamente no las tensiones. Si usáramos Wh no habría esas confusiones.


----------



## Medicina2004 (Mar 13, 2012)

Asi es!!! esa fue mi confusion!!! 
Gracias por el linkl. de ahi es donde saco los datos de esas baterias.

Gracias!!!!!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 13, 2012)

Medicina2004 dijo:


> Ya con tres bateriaa sacar 9A esta mas que bien o 8 para no exigir tanto esta muy bien!!
> Gracias!!!!!!! y ya les mostrare cuando tenga armado algo!!!
> Alejandro



Tu lo has dicho no es conveniente que si la bateria es de 2,4Ah las hagas trabajar a 3Ah porque lo entregara, pero a costa de que se te estropearan mas rapido si es de 2,4Ah hazla trabajar a 2Ah. Ahora si la 3 van a esta en paralelo tendra un maximo de 7,5Ah si quieres que no sufram problemas a futuro...


----------



## chclau (Mar 13, 2012)

SSTC estás confundiendo Ah con A y no es lo mismo. Una batería puede estar diseñada para 2400mAh y su corriente de descarga puede llegar a ser 3A. Yo uso unas baterías Turnigy de 4Ah, que soportan una corriente de descarga de 20A. Un parámetro no está ligado necesariamente con el otro. Y otra cosa, cuando las pones en serie, no aumenta su capacidad en Ah. Solamente cuando las pones en paralelo.

Saludos!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 13, 2012)

Si me confundi con la *ley de Julio* seguro que si es norma me pasa no te preocupes se que es una bateria de notebook se te estropee a la mes de comprarla



Si me confundi en escribir serie por paralelo


----------



## chclau (Mar 13, 2012)

jeje, eso es cierto, las baterías de laptop suelen ser pésimas. No sé por qué.

Pero la que yo decía era de aeromodelismo, en esas aplicaciones les dan con todo y generalmente soportan descargas mucho más fuertes que la carga.

Lo ideal sería hacer lo que dice la hoja de datos, pero muchas de esas baterías no les conseguís una hoja de datos ni siendo Mandrake.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 14, 2012)

No se quien es *mandrake*. pero me imagino que tiene que ser como *montoto* en Argentino. El punto es no te lo manda cuando las compras al *datasheet* porque tengo un amigo en españa que la vende y tiene un sin fin de estas baterias el punto que tengo que encontrarlo porque hace mucho que no lo veo pero tiene que tener de esta hojas de datos


----------



## Cacho (Mar 14, 2012)

Mandrake: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mandrake_el_mago
Hubo también uno en el foro con ese nick, pero fue dado de baja tras varios "asuntillos" poco felices.

Saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 16, 2012)

*@Caho* que el *mandrake* que dice *Chclau* es el cordobes que se llama el *Mago Black* jaajjajaj alia *DOSMETROS*


----------



## chclau (Mar 16, 2012)

El Mandrake que yo digo es un personaje de historietas, cuando yo era chico en Argentina en general era bastante conocido... se vé que soy de otra generación...


----------



## Cacho (Mar 16, 2012)

Sí Chclau, se entendió. Lo de SSTC es sólo un chiste 

Saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 16, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> El Mandrake que yo digo es un personaje de historietas, cuando yo era chico en Argentina en general era bastante conocido... se vé que soy de otra generación...



si es del *DC Comics* de los mismo que crearon al capitan america no somos tan viejo


----------



## INGJMQUINTERO (Nov 12, 2013)

Hola que tal, ya sabemos que dos baterias de 12 Volts y de 100 Amperes en paralelo queda el mismo voltaje pero su capacidad de corriente se duplica a 200 , también sabemos que las mismas baterias en serie se duplica el voltaje a 24 pero su capacidad de corriente queda igual en 100 , pero que pasa cuando tenemos fuentes de diferentes voltajes como 12 y 11 en paralelo , o que pasa cuando tenemos fuente del mismo voltaje pero de diferente corriente y las ponemos en serie...

Saludos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 12, 2013)

Hola Amigo, respondiendo a tu 1er. pregunta, pues la bateria de mayor tension se descargara sobre la de menor tension
hasta que dichas tensiones se igualen. En el 2do. caso la corriente max. en una serie de baterias de diferente capacidad, pues la corriente estara limitada por la que presente menor capacidad de corriente.


----------



## opamp (Nov 12, 2013)

Estimado, en tus comentarios hablas de "baterias" , pero en tus preguntas mencionas " fuentes ". Puedes aclarar si te refieres a baterias o a fuentes DC reguladas.


----------

